# That tarantula looks like a fox!



## birdspidersCH (Jun 13, 2018)

This is one of my all-time favorite tarantula ever, _Phrixotrichus vulpinus_ from Chile. A species which is not available in captivity and is jut unrealistically beautiful. Follow us on our search of this remarkable species

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RezonantVoid (Sep 29, 2018)

thats one crazy looking T! love the curls all over it!


----------

